# My office today . . .



## BillESC (Apr 8, 2020)

Pulling audio and video cable for a church to stream Friday and Sunday.


----------



## Amiers (Apr 9, 2020)

Nice to see some of us are still getting work.


----------



## rsmentele (Apr 9, 2020)

Better finish by Easter!


----------



## Ben Stiegler (Apr 9, 2020)

I love the fire extinguisher ... please wear a mask up there too!


----------



## BillESC (Apr 9, 2020)

Training took place this morning. Job done, payment in full in hand.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Apr 11, 2020)

I wonder what the average bandwidth increase from streaming platforms is on Sunday mornings now because of the virus?


----------



## Crisp image (Apr 11, 2020)

My download speed was half my upload speed the other day.


----------



## FMEng (Apr 14, 2020)

StradivariusBone said:


> I wonder what the average bandwidth increase from streaming platforms is on Sunday mornings now because of the virus?


That's why I went straight to Youtube with recorded videos, not live, and I haven't regretted it. They have the leading technology. Their platform excels at processing into multi-rate streams to match almost any bandwidth. If the viewer has 5 Mbps, then they see good quality. If the viewer has 1 Mbps, they can still watch without pauses or crashes.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Apr 14, 2020)

We have been using Vimeo, my boss likes it better. We pre-record, edit and then schedule the release. Eventually we're shooting toward livestream, but the more I learn, the more I realize there is that goes into it. I like the pre-recorded stuff for now!


----------



## mbrown3039 (Apr 15, 2020)

StradivariusBone said:


> We have been using Vimeo, my boss likes it better. We pre-record, edit and then schedule the release. Eventually we're shooting toward livestream, but the more I learn, the more I realize there is that goes into it. I like the pre-recorded stuff for now!



Yes, and the pre-record route allows things to be fixed in post, delivering a much more polished product. One of our church customers pre-records on Friday and then delivers live on Sunday (well, not at this moment, but historically) as the pre-recorded version plays online. They treat Friday as a rehearsal and believe the Sunday version is better for it. mike


----------

